# Who is this Guy???



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Peeps, my super nice friend Bobzilla sent this little guy to me, I think he found it at one of the infamous Swop Meets in his area. I liked him because he has those wonky eyes and I figured I could use him on a tombstone or to model sculpts by....He has a battery compartment and I put the batteries in and his eye lights up....really weird, and then his head tried to move...








Then I was holding him and noticed that when his eye lights up, he is actually throwing a projection of a little ghost....








He has a place that looks like it is missing a part...no idea what was there, but it doesn't look broken, just missing. Maybe his other foot? No idea but if anyone recognized this little guy, I'd love to know what he went to. Maybe a game?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that's johnny

http://www.toysrus.com/buy/kids/johnny-the-skull-electronic-game-3006-11826046

Johnny the Skull Electronic Game

Johnny the Skull needs your help disposing of all the ghosts with the Johnny the Skull Electronic Game. Shoot the blaster at the ghosts when they appear on your walls or ceiling in this fast-paced game that is played in a darkened room. Target and aim at the ghosts that are worth one point each when hit. The score is shown on the digital counter on the back of the blaster to keep the game fair. Spooky sounds come from the ghosts while they appear for just a moment, making the player have to shoot quickly. There are three levels of difficulty, as Johnny twists in all directions and projects the ghostly images.
Product Highlights

Help Johnny by shooting the blaster at the ghosts when they appear
Fast-paced game
Game is played in a darkened room
Each hit counts as one point
Ghosts make spooky sounds and appear for just a second
Three levels of difficulty
Johnny swivels in all directions while he projects ghosts


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh cool! Thanks Edward! I knew someone on here would know. What a cute game!


----------

